
Online Survey and Form Builder Typeform Raises €1.2M - diggan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/typeform-raises/
======
andretti1977
Hi, a few question i hope HN people can answer. I don't want to offend anybody
and think that typeform forms are really beautifuls but if i think of all the
"lean startups principles" i find hard to give a positive answer to the
question "does this product really meet an unsatisfied need?" Did you tried
idea validation? Have you built a prelaunch landing page and gathered hundreds
of emails from people really interested in your product? Mine is really
curiosity so i hope not hurt nobody!

------
jamessun
How does Typeform compare to FormStack, Wufoo or even Google Forms?

~~~
diggan
Disclaimer, I work at Typeform.

It's like comparing a beautiful swan to ugly ducks. Just by having a look at
Typeform, you'll see that Typeform is on a whole different level when it comes
to UX and UI, compared to any other form creator.

We have a lot of people loving Typeform. I bet you'll have a hard time finding
anyone even liking Google Forms, most people use Google Forms because they
have to and don't know any alternatives.

~~~
falsestprophet
Incumbents could easily copy your UX, if it proved to be a competitive
advantage

~~~
fragmede
If it were as simple as that, we'd all be running cloned iPhones.

~~~
falsestprophet
An iPhone is a lot harder to knock off than a _form_.

